# any info?



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

i've got no clue how or where to catch bonito....any pointers?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We used to catch them on the wrecks using a free-lined cigar minnow or ballyhoo. I have never targeted them, they were bycatch and used for bait....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

white jig, throw in front of them, reel as fast as you can


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks any in yaking distance off the beach?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

yes there are very easily, all the time they run just past the first sand bar and alot on the second sand bar, easily in yakking distance, like ben said just throw in front of them and reel they will eat pretty much anything if they are schooled up


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

gotta wait a couple days for this swell to quit tho:banghead


----------

